# Easy To Get Accepted Into Apprenticeship?



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Jason_151 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be finishing up my enlistment in the military(USAF) in April of 2017 and want to apply to the California apprenticeship programs in San Francisco, San Mateo, Napa and Sacramento. My main concern is how many people apply compared to how many people are accepted. What are my realistic chances of getting accepted myself? Does prior military experience help? I have been an aircraft maintainer for the duration of my enlistment. If there is anyone here from any of these locals please let me know any information you may have. Thank you.


Thank you! for your military service and welcome to the site!

It depends on contractor needs, etc. Apprentices vs j-man ratio, etc. I'd give the training director for your area a call and talk to him. 

Everyone goes through the same application/interview process, after that you'd receive a ranking. It's that ranking that would determine when you'd get a call. After my interview I was ranked #4 out of almost 70 and it was several months before I got the call. But that all depends on how busy your local is. 

There is a helmet to hard hat program but I know little about it. But even if nothing else your commitment to the USAF and ability to do physical work is always a plus.


----------

